# What effect has DW made to you?



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Pulling up a the gym this afternoon, I climb out of the car, and do my usual walk around before reaching for some mixed shampoo and water in a spray bottle that I have with my cleaning products in the boot - which take up half of the space!

I spray it over the light flicks of mud that has been collected on my journey, leaving it to soak, and then using an older MF towel, I pat the areas, gently lifting the small splashes sitting on the paint.

Once done, I reach for the QD in the boot, and again mist the areas, wiping dry with a clean MF towel.

A smile comes to my face with the "mmmm, yeah" type thought appearing, as I stand back and admire my shiny new looking car, parked up in the furthest space from the entrance of the gym, so that I increase my chances that others don't park next to me.

As I place the QD back in the boot, and remove my gym bag from the other half that's left, my DW eyes notice a blemish on the rear bumper...

..."oh no. It can't be"....."I didn't see this Yesterday"....as I notice what appears to be two stone chip size blemishes. I reach across the boot, and grab the polish, with another MF towel. Polishing gently on the area I notice that it's not budging...

...feeling myself getting redder and redder in the face, I reach across and grab the Medium Cleaner Fluid, and another MF towel. Hoping this may at least 'hide' the blemish for the time being, I quickly apply and remove with another MF towel. The Cleaner Fluid has now removed any residue, and made it less apparent to others.

My mind begins to chatter...."how did this get here?"....."the two marks are so flat to the surrounding area, I'm not sure how I'm going to correct them"....."I'll have to try and touch it in tomorrow morning"....."I don't understand how they appeared on the back bumper when I haven't reversed in to anything, or brushed against anything"....."why me again?"

I begin to walk to the gym feeling let down that I couldn't remove the blemishes.....unable to understand how they got there in the first place. The weights were NOT treated as my best friends Today!!

After my session on the weights, I jumped in to the jacuzzi, and sat there pondering. The problem became less and less as the gym session, and post-relaxation proved to be a meditative form of relief.

I walk back to the car, after a nice cup of coffee, and looked for the blemishes again. Unable to find them at first, I come across them after a minute or so of gazing up close. Smaller than my mind had created them to be, I run my fingers across them; not so bad after all, although they weren't there before!

I begin to wonder how I would have thought about this situation if I had not stumbled upon DW. Would it have seemed so bad? Would I have even NOTICED the 'problem'?


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

It's made me poorer


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's made me poorer and now I can't walk across a car park without checking out the paint work on all the cars! Wife thinks I'm going mad.lol


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jag 63 said:


> It's made me poorer


This :thumb:

And a nagging wife


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Emptied my bank account!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Helped me recover from a breakdown by getting me re motivated when all I wanted to do was lye in bed, reading post after post of projects made me want to get back to doing projects of my own again, to me this forum has been a life saver (literally) I still cannot add up or spell properly but who cares.
Thanks DW


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

It's helped me learn how to keep my car the best I can, satisfied that picky side of me that likes things "just right" and it helped me find a sense of genuine community on tinterweb, which is nice !

It's also made me look just that bit closer at things and I don't just mean cars. :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Emptied my life savings, but heyho its worth it when you stand back and admire you work. Especially when others comment on your car, like "what did you polish that with?" I just think lets not go there you would wish you hadn't asked.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

It's given me a great understanding of what is correct and incorrect, and what some may say is wrong, others love to do.
All of the knowledge I've gained has also been taught to my fiancé and son, both of which see all kinds of cars and say "Oooo, look at the swirls in that" or " Hollograms? That's an expensive car, do they not care" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

I now lie to my wife of 28 years ashamed


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It's made me poorer mostly! 

Sutty.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Phssll said:


> I now lie to my wife of 28 years ashamed


Your not the only one when she asks "How much did that cost" or "How long are you going to be cleaning your bloody car".
On the plus side it has given me a bit of a hobby and gets me out of the house work so job's a good un :thumb:
In addition to that this is my 500th post......
Most forums i loose interest in way before i hit 500 posts so this one is doing well. :thumb:


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

It's made my wife, family & friends think I've lost it and made my bank account slimmer. It's also made my detailing reach another level since my car interests have changed from fast & furious to style and quality


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Your not the only one when she asks "How much did that cost" or "How long are you going to be cleaning your bloody car". :thumb:


I'm extremely guilty of that too! Luckily for me I finish work earlier than my better half so I can intercept the parcels without her knowing! She doesn't go in the shed often but when she does she notices the collection has grown. Proberbly doesn't help that I display alloy products 

Sutty.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

My pocket is empty but my shelves are filling up so I guess it's not all bad. Also middle son keeps going on about how I spend far too much time cleaning the car lol


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

This sums my life up now....

Today I cleaned the three family cars. Was putting my stuff away when one of those relatives you hardly ever see turned up her car was filthy as a joke I said " that needs a wash!" Oh thanks she said let me know when you finish. 

So there I am but I can't just wash the blooming thing I'm looking at it trying to work out what to do (fiat 500 not washed in six months) you know rest people. 

Over two hours later it's had tar removal glass cleaner wheel cleaner srp on most panels etc etc and of course she thanks me and says that looks nice! 

Six months ago I'd have recommended scratch and shine at the local supermarket 

Oh lord the madness is greeting worse


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Taken alot of my free time, keeping the peace 
but its a passion really


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It gives me great satisfaction on seeing a clean and shiney car.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

uruk hai said:


> It's helped me learn how to keep my car the best I can, satisfied that picky side of me that likes things "just right" and it helped me find a sense of genuine community on tinterweb, which is nice !
> 
> It's also made me look just that bit closer at things and I don't just mean cars. :thumb:


uruk hai did you used to play online games ?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Taken alot of my free time, keeping the peace
> but its a passion really


Sorry kev
Guilty as charged.
I confess its steve and dougs fault they make me do it...
Allen


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Cost me a bit, learned a lot. I'm a lot more aware of how cars look and getting a bit ocd about my own one!!
A lot more careful when parking and any little marks, dings etc really annoy me.
When I see some of the detailing write up, I want to try too many new things.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Its emptied my pockets but i dont care.Its a great hobby and it gives me full satisfaction when i stand back.I really enjoy it.Yes it can get costly but i like the fact that it isnt just washing a car.Its finding the lovely products and getting the best finish as possible.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Phssll said:


> uruk hai did you used to play online games ?


I still do, when its dark or raining :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Into somebody who looks at other people's cars with disgust at the state of them....


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's made me wiser and it's given me a lot of knowlage than ever before in looking after my car, oh and it's cost me a small fortune. :detailer:


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

uruk hai said:


> I still do, when its dark or raining :thumb:


Did you ever play SOF2 for a clan or anything ?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

Made me realise my car wasn't as clean as I thought it was


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great to find out its not just me who likes cleaning/detailing cars, there are loads of us:thumb: none of my mates give a monkeys about it so thought it was just me who was a bit over the top about having a clean motor!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It's made me incredibly popular when things need 'cleaning'. Mum is on warfarin and picked a spot on her arm, cue a tsunami of claret all over the sofa chair. "Oh, you can clean this cant you dear" she says.
Sometimes being OCD about my car has down sides


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If it's made you feel poorer, then stop believing the hype.
If it's made you feel richer, then it's down to the sharing.
If you think it's all very complicated, then seek to simplify.
If it's made you more critical of others, then share your self-worth.
If you think that it's all fixed in rules, then look out for those who seek to break them!
If you approach detailing with aggressive methods, then seek out the more sublime alternatives, they do work.
If you collect waxes/QDs/insert potion of choice, then you're a collector, not a detailer.
If it's made you appreciate a nice finish, then appreciate the passion of the potion's inventor or producer.
If it's made you reach out, then you can shine as much as your paint does.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Rather than emptying the wallet, the dedication of many members to reviewing products and perfecting techniques has helped me hone my own preferred core collection and methods of use.

Thanks definitely in order there peeps, so cheers all :thumb: 

One good thing about running an older motor is being able to overlook some of the defects that inevitably occur. It would be a nightmare to have a brand new car and witness the effects of daily life thwarting ones best efforts to keep it perfect.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> It's made me poorer and now I can't walk across a car park without checking out the paint work on all the cars! Wife thinks I'm going mad.lol


My thoughts exactly


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Phssll said:


> Did you ever play SOF2 for a clan or anything ?


No, to be honest I don't even know what that game is ?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I had been a professional chauffeur for thirty years and had always cared for the cars I drove and maintained them as though they were my own. In 2006 I started with what was to be my final employer before semi retiring in 2011. He had an extensive fleet of luxury cars and wanted them kept in showroom condition at all times, he was anal about them as he was his many homes.

Spending a lot of time away abroad on business or pleasure I had a lot of spare time on my hands, so with a triple garage on his country estate in Oxfordshire and a credit card to buy more or less what I wanted all I needed was the knowledge to take my Valeting skills a stage further into the art of detailing.

I owe DW a huge debt of gratitude for the knowledge base its provided me, the many members that helped and assisted here online or at the garage (sadly nearly all gone from DW which is a real shame).

With the exception of a Ferrari every car he owned was black and the infamous S500 and then the S63 were washed daily and polished regulary, he was happy, that made me happy, none of which would have been possible without DW.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

DW itself has taught me a lot more than I already knew about cleaning cars. I am not an obsessive perfectionist, but I like a high standard. 

I have never worried about what people think as there are plenty of folk spend as much , or even far more time and money on their lawns and gardens - long hours in all weathers to slavishly obtain short lived perfection, if only for a short period before it starts to go off and it requires more effort and expense to get it back to standard again spending on it - sound familiar ?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive always liked to keep my cars clean, and I thought I was doing it right for years with ok-ish results(1 bucket/sponge, polish, wax) but until I started reading/researching millions of threads on DW, I now have a better understanding of products and detailing techniques!!:buffer:


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Probably realising there are still decent people out there who don't mind helping out if they in a world where it seems everyone only cares about themselves that's quite a lot so a big thank you to all members of DW and a big thanks to DW for making it possible


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Sorry kev
> Guilty as charged.
> I confess its steve and dougs fault they make me do it...
> Allen


Steves the ringleader......

It's made me realise that a lot of this is hype, even though I keep trying with stuff nothing seems to be much better than perfect paint

Oh and that Allen (it's the weekend so she will be Ellen) Is a nob


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

This site has ended my previous life as I once knew it! Emptying my bank account in the process.

I've learnt so much, so owe this site and its members a whole load of gratitude!


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

I had previously taken my car to the hand car wash, and once they have finished, I looked at it and thought "Yup, that's clean" and that would be me content for another month or so. 

Found this forum by chance, and what an eye opener it has been! Had I made the decision I would clean my own car without seeing this site, I'd have been happy to go to Wilkinsons and bought a bucket, a sponge, a bottle of shampoo and a chamois and come away thinking I'd done right. 

I have now seen there is a mass of products out there, some of which I have spent my hard earned on, with more to come. Once everything arrives and I can do my car, I know full well it won't be enough, due to seeing some of the efforts contained among this forum.

I'm not looking to become a detailer, or to even think I can call myself one, as all I'm looking to do is clean my car properly, but to be a member of a detailing forum has so far been enjoyable, I've already learned so much, and I haven't even started cleaning my car yet. 

So thank you all.


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

I was watching a film a few days ago . in one scene there were a couple getting rather intimate on the bonnet of his car. before I would have thought what a lucky guy but now all I thought was what damage that had done to his paint


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

alan h M said:


> I was watching a film a few days ago . in one scene there were a couple getting rather intimate on the bonnet of his car. before I would have thought what a lucky guy but now all I thought was what damage that had done to his paint


Mate that's a step too far you need to get a grip


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

It has now brought me to leadership of allen and doug 

Also some good humor and slowly leaning how to look after the car properly


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not anywhere close to being a detailer, but I like to keep my second most expensive purchase ever in nice condition, yet people think I'm a bit odd for doing so (spending so much time cleaning/fussing etc)

This site has made me realise I'm not alone, not odd, and has validated my need to keep my car in decent shape.

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Aside from giving me endless amounts of information, videos and tutorials to satisfy my daily detailing itch, it's kind of driven me mad as I now find any excuse to use products and try them out "ooo that stainless bin looks dull.....I wonder if Meguiars Metal Polish will do it any good" or "Will Surfex remove the heavy muck the kids have plastered all over the worktops etc? (it does by the way!)". But it's also good to have a forum to talk to (mostly) other level headed, down to earth people which is more than can be said for other forums. They have also given me and all of us Waxstock! Which is basically a drool inducing, trouser twitching weekend for me! Probably a key point though is that DW is full of other nutters who share the same passion


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

It's cost me plenty of money, but has also saved me a good amount in being able to avoid products that are not up to it. On the whole it's a good place to be, and has it's roller coaster of events - heat warming, heart wrenching and some downright sad. I've never been as down as I was reading about Andrew Macleod (Leodhasach), even though I'd never met him. But then I realised what DW had meant to him and the reaction on here, which brought a warm feeling. A good place in a sea of destruction that is the internet.:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Well then, what effect has DW had one me...

Like most - I'm a bit poorer cash-wise than I used to be thanks to the detailing spend 
However, it is worth every penny - I've picked up countless tips and tricks on how to keep my car looking great, and learned about a hell of a lot of product I would otherwise not have know existed. Cleaning the car is something I enjoy, and knowing what to use and how to use it to best effect makes the task all the more pleasurable.

I've met some great people, from fellow hobbyists like myself right up to some fantastic people in the retail and manufacturing sides of the industry, some of whom have been staggeringly generous with their time, advice and even product. Thank you.

Thanks to DW, I learned how to machine polish reasonably well with a DA.

As some will know - I slipped into a bit of a depression after my dad died at the beginning of last year. Cars were one of the things the two of us bonded over and had a shared affinity for, and it was the encouragement from people on this forum that got me to perk up, break out the gear to get my (at the time) neglected car back looking the way that my Dad's cars always looked. It was the therapy and outlet I needed to get myself back to normal and this forum made it possible.

Lastly, it's great to be among people who not only understand and share my compulsion for cleaning my car, but also think that it's perfectly normal.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

it has deepened my interest.i always used to like to keep my motorbikes nice & clean but never really bothered with the cars,giving them an odd quick wash & the dirty water thrown at the wheels.:doublesho.reading all the info covering everything i needed to start with has shown me how to properly (to me) clean & protect the car much more thoroughly.still much to learn especially regarding coatings (only ever used 1).


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Money related I am now slightly poorer, however knowledge related seems my numbers have come in on the lotto. I am now more knowledgeble than ever before in looking after my car. I used to thing that I knew how to wash a car, then found this website.:thumb:

I have only been a member for just over a year and in this space of time have managed to accumalate so much tips/ideas/info it's unbelievable.

In the summer months I now have a sort of wash club following, everybody just happens to come out at the same time, help themselves to my goodies, and ends up with a few of us washing cars together, oh yeh come winter I am the "crazy one".

Friends and family now all approach me for advise on this and that, makes me feel quite proud.

So I guess the bottom line for me would be.... Pride & Joy, _*the*_ DW effect.

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and the happiest New Year.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice to have back properly cris. Has it been a year already jeeeeez where did that go?


----------



## Geoffersh (Dec 18, 2014)

Alpha Charlie said:


> I had previously taken my car to the hand car wash, and once they have finished, I looked at it and thought "Yup, that's clean" and that would be me content for another month or so.
> 
> Found this forum by chance, and what an eye opener it has been! Had I made the decision I would clean my own car without seeing this site, I'd have been happy to go to Wilkinsons and bought a bucket, a sponge, a bottle of shampoo and a chamois and come away thinking I'd done right.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly!

I have always wanted to improve my car cleaning skills and so far this site has opened my eyes. I never realised how many products there are, for different applications. I am still very confused  as to what to try first. I have no intention of spending lot's of money on loads of different brands. I aim to choose wisely, from what is on offer and listen to the more experienced on here before buying something that I wished I hadn't. I am not looking for perfection, just to be able to go about cleaning my car properly and keeping it nice and shiny, to my own satisfaction.
With so many brands to choose from, it is difficult as to what to try first.
But I am glad I found this site, as it has really opened my eyes about how you can keep your car looking its best.

Thank you DW


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jag 63 said:


> It's made me poorer


Second that.

Met some good people and learned plenty about this area of addiction...:lol:

I realised im not alone in my obsession and thank heavens for this support group....:lol:


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

I came to DW to find ways to make my washes quicker and easier as it was becoming a chore. Instead my washes are now longer, but now a lot more enjoyable. I tend not to notice the time flying by while trying out new products.

Other effects include taking up a whole cupboard in the kitchen for products on top of the grab bags I keep in both cars, and thinking my car needs a clean despite compliments on how clean it is.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

After buying the first bottle of meguiars for my pride and joy 17yrs ago!!!.. I can only thank DW as it's highlighted me to other brand product's, these must have's and musn't have's and the how to use has been very informative over the year's. Its great to read threads of variation via the product's with like's and dislike's which end up giving you the conclusion whether to bother wasting the cash on the said product or to simply follow the pack and give it a try.The swap section has been great for buys that I couldn't get on with and for the one's I really wanted to try but didn't want to part the full price.
A great forum with great community a few up's and a few down's but we'd just be talking detailing if we didn't have them..lol.
Looking forward to another year but only downside I really have is I wish there was a few out there product's to get us all raving about over the xmas period which would have me back hunting sooner looking for reviews and thought's.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Popped into Swansea earlier,came back to car to find fingerprints on drivers door. Drove back to Carmarthenshire and I must say it played on my mind a bit. But I guess it shouldn't.so to answer your question a lot more critical if that's the word to use. I'm sure you will all agree that sometimes it's great and sometimes it's a pain you know where...:buffer:


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

skint!!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Not been a member long but the effects DW has made on me...

More knowledgeable about looking after my car
I will never take my car to a car wash like I did my previous car
Opened my eyes to a world of products
Opened my wallet ( a lot) to buying these products!
Giving me great satisfaction knowing I've cleaned my car well
Picking the further spot in the car park away from everyone else! (I was with the wife lastnight in Tescos and before we went into the building I moved the car 3 times lol


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

They say a picture says a thousand words - 10 months ago, I had a pressure washer a bucket and a noodle mitt, now...






BTW: the rails are from ikea £.1.50 each, Bygel range absolute bargain.

you cant see the DA, wash and rinse buckets etc

Merry Christmas ( I know a day late but the thought counts )


----------

